
Star Wars vs. Fandom: Pleasing a Fanbase - dadbodgamer
https://techstomper.com/star-wars-vs-fandom-pleasing-a-fanbase/
======
vikramkr
Are there any examples of media that existed purely as fan service for an
existing fan service that ended up working out extraordinarily well? It seems
like an impossible task to make good art if your pure focus is on making a
fanbase happy. I cant imagine that the empire strikes back put making the
fanbase happy over trying to tell a good story. Looking at star trek,
something like DS9 seems like it would have been impossible to create if
trying to pander to the existing fanbase, but it's since established itself as
among the best (or the best depending on who you are talking to) of the treks.

~~~
thatguy0900
Fan creations frequently do this. Plenty of fan made pokemon or sonic games
are either competitive with or better than the official games. Alot of the
time a fan is willing to put in the time and effort to make something that
isn't large enough to try and sell, a good example being
[https://m.youtube.com/channel/UCFMtdiQILuTZr22sKUeAOOA](https://m.youtube.com/channel/UCFMtdiQILuTZr22sKUeAOOA)
where a fan of Warhammer 40k spent two years making a 15 minute video series.
I guess if your definition of working extraordinarily well is making a huge
profit then fan creations can't usually try to do that, but they can still
make great things to please existing fans.

------
wbl
The author of this piece fails to understand the Western. Han has to shoot
first to establish himself as a rogue whose only interest is himself thus
setting up the redemption arc when he flies the falcon in to save Luke.

